#ubuntu-budgie 2017-03-07
<xryuu> Hello all. Budgie ubuntu takes a noticeable time booting up. Clean install(just installed it yesterday), HDD. Also after I log in desktop shows like after 15s~. Any way to speed them up?
<Menzador> xryuu: How much RAM do you have?
<xryuu> 32gb mate
<Menzador> Yikes
<Menzador> What kind of graphics? I'm guessing something high-end?
<xryuu> gtx 970 4gb
<xryuu> CPU: Xeon 1231
<Menzador> Are you using the NVIDIA drivers or Nouveau?
<xryuu> can you remind me what the window that you apply drivers, repos etc is called?
<xryuu> cause i'm not on my pc right now
<xryuu> Menzador not the software center(where you dl software etc)
<Menzador> It's inside Software and Updates (software-properties-gtk)
<xryuu> that one if i remember correctly. there were 2 options. on about Nvidia and one about X
<xryuu> i'm using the nvidia one
<Menzador> K
<Menzador> Hmmm.
<Menzador> I can't really see a reason, unless Xorg is on a time delay...
<xryuu> even if i use the nvidia drivers the Xorg is still active?
<xryuu> i thought it was something like driver. new to linux btw
<Menzador> xryuu: Yeah, both drivers are allowing rendering of Xorg, which is the display server
<xryuu> oh ok
<xryuu> how about e4rat?
<xryuu> will it do any good?
<Menzador> I don't know. If it's a rendering issue, probably not
<fossfreedom_> xryuu: what version of the distro are you using?
<xryuu> fossfreedom_ 16.10
<fossfreedom_> run budgie-welcome and choose getting started.  Once of the options opens the drivers window - are you offered anything to install?
<xryuu> i'm not on my pc atm
<xryuu> and will not be for a couple of hours too
<xryuu> although gimme a couple of ideas and i'll check em later
<xryuu> if it's not telling me about any drivers, then what?
<fossfreedom_> run "top" after login - see what processes are running.  Certain apps you may not need - e.g. tracker which you can deinstall.
<fossfreedom_> check the journal - you should be able to see a jump in time after the login - should indicate what the issue is
<xryuu> journal?
<fossfreedom_> journalctl -ae --full
<xryuu> thank you :3
<xryuu> ok i'll try them later
<xryuu> and we'll talk again!
<xryuu> thank you!
<fossfreedom_> yw
<Menzador> Hello foss
<Menzador> Hello fossfreedom_
<Menzador> How goes the Budgie train?
<fossfreedom> Menzador: the train is speeding - getting close to the end very fast!
<Menzador> Cool. I'm sure you're aware of the transition to Qt
<fossfreedom> yes - am aware.
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-03-08
<xryuu> fossfreedom hello
<xryuu> i was the one with the slow boot and login
<fossfreedom> xryuu: hi - did you find any more information about this?
<xryuu> fossfreedom: gimme a min to see something. brb
<xryuu> fossfreedom: hello again
<xryuu> so i runned a systemd-analyze-blame
<xryuu> 9.081s NetworkManager-wait-online.service       8.295s dev-sdd1.device          6.449s ModemManager.service         4.955s accounts-daemon.service
<xryuu> those are taking 5s+ to boot
<xryuu> to start sorry
<fossfreedom> if you are not using a modem to connect - you can deinstall that
<xryuu> would you care to tell me how?
<xryuu> nvm found that!
<xryuu> uninstalled it
<fossfreedom> http://askubuntu.com/a/776913/14356
<fossfreedom> that sounds reasonable - 3 things to try for network manager
<xryuu> if i set it to non auto
<xryuu> will i have to enable it everytime i boot?
<fossfreedom> no idea - try, each one - see if things improve. there are several other answers on that question you might want to look over.  There is something rather strange with your setup that needs tweaking.
<xryuu> hmm let me restart and see. brb
<xryuu> fossfreedom: back
<xryuu> Startup finished in 6.101s (firmware) + 2.549s (loader) + 3.469s (kernel) + 31.241s (userspace) = 43.361s
<xryuu> 10.023s NetworkManager-wait-online.service
<xryuu>           8.567s dev-sdd1.device
<xryuu>           4.583s networking.service
<xryuu>           4.552s NetworkManager.service
<xryuu>           4.248s accounts-daemon.service
<xryuu>           4.119s dev-loop0.device
<xryuu>           4.056s dev-loop1.device
<xryuu>           4.048s dev-loop2.device
<xryuu>           3.071s gpu-manager.service
<xryuu>           2.973s grub-common.service
<xryuu>           2.593s apparmor.service
<xryuu>           2.556s keyboard-setup.service
<xryuu>           2.009s avahi-daemon.service
<xryuu>           1.775s rsyslog.service
<xryuu>           1.766s plymouth-start.service
<xryuu>           1.741s thermald.service
<xryuu>           1.672s systemd-udevd.service
<xryuu>           1.618s teamviewerd.service
<xryuu>           1.301s resolvconf.service
<xryuu>           1.149s systemd-tmpfiles-setup-dev.service
<xryuu>           1.145s speech-dispatcher.service
<xryuu>            990ms udisks2.service
<xryuu>            937ms systemd-remount-fs.service
<xryuu> oh damn. sorry
<fossfreedom> dev-sdd1 - what is on that drive?
<xryuu> linux
<fossfreedom> what partition is that?
<xryuu> ext4 320gb HDD linux filesystem
<fossfreedom> is that your root partition?
<xryuu> root? contains OS
<xryuu> if you mean that
<fossfreedom> loop0 1 and 2 - you are mounting 3 drives?
<xryuu> want me to send you a screenshot?
<xryuu> to see what i have in my "disks"
<xryuu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24141332/ here
<fossfreedom> just asking the question. if you dont need to mount lots of drives automatically you can try to unmount these - have a look around on askubuntu.com for this.
<fossfreedom> the biggest culprit is your networkmanager - found another thread you can look at https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2342450
<fossfreedom> ah - those loop thingies are snaps - interesting that they are launching at boot
<xryuu> fossfreedom: should i unmount them?
<fossfreedom> the snaps?  sorry - I'm not familiar about how they work - 12 seconds for these to start up doesnt sound right.  Are these starting as part of your startup applications?
<xryuu> hmm let me check that
<xryuu> they are not in my startup programs
<fossfreedom> k - I would ask a question on ubuntuforums.org
<xryuu> i unmounted them
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-03-09
<fossfreedom_> jbicha: quick question about Ubuntu GNOME - how does UG handle sharing of printers?  The GCC printers applet doesnt have a share option.  The old system-config-printer-gnome applet had a share button.  Is printer sharing handled in a different way now?
<fossfreedom_> jbicha: sorry only just saw your message yesterday about arc-theme.  Reluctant to push this at this late stage.  Upstream said he thought this version would work but wasnt willing to push a new version until GNOME had officially released the next increment.
<jbicha> fossfreedom_: I'm not sure that UI Freeze applies to flavors who don't have documentation
<jbicha> if the changes are only for Cinnamon, then that's not even seeded
<jbicha> GNOME doesn't really offer printer sharing yet: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=777882
<ubottu> Gnome bug 777882 in Sharing "Add Printer Sharing options" [Enhancement,New]
<jbicha> it needs a design and then a developer to implement it
<rania> excuse me :D
<fossfreedom_> rania: hi!
<rania> hi fossfreedom_
<rania> your new banner request now available on github :)
<fossfreedom_> just seen you banner.  thanks :)  I'll get HexCube to have a look as he usually does
<rania> yeps, i'm so sorry about last banner release :(
<rania> just tell me, if hexcube need the source of the background. I create it in Krita and it have big size of file, so i don't include it.
<jbicha> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-dev/ubuntu-gnome-default-settings/ubuntu/revision/59
<jbicha> fossfreedom: ^ borrowed from Ubuntu MATE (which sets their homepage to https://start.ubuntu-mate.org/
<fossfreedom> jbicha: nice idea!  our default browser is chromium not firefox. will need to investigate if this is possible with chromium
<jbicha> chromium doesn't really have a homepage like that by default, right?
<fossfreedom> jbicha: by default it opens on google's homepage
<jbicha> a custom new tab page, right
<jbicha> fossfreedom: I was asked in #gnome-shell on irc.gnome.org whether it was the first or second part of https://git.gnome.org/browse/mutter/commit/?id=383ba566b that broke Budgie
<fossfreedom> jbicha: out of the box - somehow opens two tabs - a google.co.uk (I'm in the UK) homepage and a second "getting started tab".  the first doesnt look like a custom home-page
<jbicha> fossfreedom: I'm in the US but this is my default: https://bicha.net/i/chromium-default.png
<fossfreedom> jbicha: from the stack trace it looks like the second part - cogl_xlib_renderer_set_threaded_swap_wait_enabled or at least something deep within that function that calls something else.
<jbicha> fossfreedom: could you mention that on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=779538
<ubottu> Gnome bug 779538 in general "SIGSEGV in __GI___pthread_mutex_lock() with mutter 3.23.91" [Critical,New]
<fossfreedom> sure
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-03-10
<triode132> i have 16.10 and 17.04 installed in a KVM on my lappy running Fedora. i'm digging Budgie so far. i'm running Xubuntu on my desktop. i'm looking for a lightweight Gnome 3ish DE for my lappy but lighter on the battery. i've joined the bug busters group on LP.
<triode132> when i open Budgie Welcome, Plank stays open and covers a portion of text on some of the Welcome slides. should i file a bug?
<triode132> nevermind. changed the Plank preferences to Window Dodge.
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-03-12
<fossfreedom> jbicha: I've fixed CSD for eog in GNOME Shell and budgie-desktop
<fossfreedom> I would like to submit a patch -https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/eog/ubuntu/
<fossfreedom> this patch patchwork doesnt match what is in zesty.
<fossfreedom> is the zesty patchwork in a different branch now?
<Neemoe> can't log on the ubuntu budgie live cd no password. do I need one?
<fossfreedom> Neemoe: please check the md5sum value of the ISO you have downloaded matches with the published value
<jbicha> fossfreedom: that bzr branch is obsolete because eog is in sync with Debian (except that 17.04 has packaged a newer version)
<john69> hello... just installed Ubuntu Budgie 16.10
<john69> I use a program on Windows 7 called "Launchy"
<john69> Does anyone know an equvalent for Budgie?
<john69> I saw something that looks like it in a Budgie demo video on Youtube
<john69> But don't know it's name or how to activate it
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-03-05
<Stasx> всем привет
<Stasx> есть живые?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-03-08
<cfombwu> Hi all!
<MechanoRealist> I have a strange problem. My UbB immediately goes to sleep on startup.
<MechanoRealist> It started happening after I ran a bunch of updates.
<MechanoRealist> I wake it up and it just goes to sleep a few seconds later.
<MechanoRealist> I've tried to switch the kernel and it got rid of the shredding that happened to the logo. But this problem seems to have a different cause.
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-03-09
<NoCode> hrm, real-time kernel isn't working for me.
<NoCode> well. low-latency.
<NoCode> It's complaining about nvidia.
<NoCode> dmesg at least.
<NoCode> I can
<NoCode> I can't grep the log after logging into generic kernel
<NoCode> I guess I could write to file.
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-03-11
<ryanpcmcquen> Is there a list of keyboard shortcuts for the budgie desktop?
<idodeisuke> How do I enable dragging windows witl alt+right mouse button in budgie and how do I change the look of the window title and buttons?
<NoCode> changing tiling would be nice
<idodeisuke> haha, fuck this shit, this DE sucks, I'm gonna go back to MATE, mates.
<NoCode> k
<mpmc> Gotta love the attitude on some people. "xyz doesn't do what I want, it must automatically suck as I'm the only person that matters". Announcing that you're going to use something else is just an ego show :/
<fossfreedom> mpmc, ???
<mpmc> fossfreedom: I'm guessing you didn't see the last few messages in the channel..
<fossfreedom> ah - no sorry - my bouncer crashed in the last week - only just resurrected in the last few minutes
<mpmc> fossfreedom: https://pastebin.com/raw/zAsJNJSg
<fossfreedom> lol
 * fossfreedom ignores trolls
<mpmc> fossfreedom: I've seen this many times in #hts. It gets old fast.
<fossfreedom> aye - shame its not possible to stop "people" like that using free software.  oh well - moving on
<mpmc> Yep! fossfreedom anything exciting for Budgie 11 coming up that you know of?
<fossfreedom> development stops and starts.  Basically just the framework is being worked on  - panel placements etc.  Once the basics are sorted then the "exciting" stuff will happen
<mpmc> fossfreedom: My upgrade to 18.04 didn't include the new theme, any reason for that do you think?
<fossfreedom> mpmc, we don't fiddle with user presets - so if you were using arc/adapta etc then it will remain the same. You'll need to change the theme manually in budgie-settings
<fossfreedom> only new users/new accounts will get the new layout and theme
<mpmc> fossfreedom: That's the problem, it's not showing as a theme option in Budgie settings :p
<fossfreedom> hmm?  you were on 17.10 ubuntu budgie before ?
<mpmc> Yes
<fossfreedom> what happens if you run sudo apt install ubuntu-budgie-desktop ?
<mpmc> fossfreedom: https://i.imgur.com/dvUAzgY.jpg
<mpmc> fossfreedom: https://pastebin.com/raw/kkmGmbEH
<mpmc> I used do-release-upgrade -d to perform the upgrade.
<fossfreedom> ah - seems like your meta package went wandering.  you'll need that.  I should add that to the release notes
<mpmc> fossfreedom: OK I've installed that, I'll reboot when possible (running python code I'm working on atm).
<rydare> hello budgies
<rydare> i reported a bug
<fossfreedom> bug report link ?
#ubuntu-budgie 2019-03-07
<Beanary> hello
